# Boulder Bicycle Swap Fat Kitty June 4th Boulder colorado



## Schwinn1776 (Jun 1, 2017)

https://boulder.craigslist.org/bik/6113163696.html

The Boulder Bicycle swap will be held June 4th 2017 10am to 3pm. Vendor set up begins at 8am.
The Boulder bicycle swap is the place to sell your old parts and bikes or take advantage of unbelievable deals on everything you need for a great season of cycling. Buy, sell, browse, shop, trade or just hang out with industry people, individual vendors, bike shops, manufacturers and like-minded cyclists!!
Kick-off your Spring cycling season at the SWAP! Admission is free and includes thousands of square feet of everything that cycling has to offer. Whether you're looking for road, mountain, triathlon, BMX, vintage, new or used, there's something for everyone!
Many vendors, hundreds of discounted bicycles and bicycle parts,

Spaces to sell are $25 for 10 x 10.

http://www.boulderbicycleswap.com/


----------



## rrtbike (Jun 3, 2017)

Wow. I wish I had known about this a month ago!


----------



## Aussie (Jul 7, 2017)

When is the next one?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

